# Cat using garden as litter box.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

(I started to write this post in reply to Blk69 in his thread here:
http://forums.mylargescale.com/29-beginner-s-forum/37738-opertunity-railroad-progress-report-3.html
but then I thought the topic deserved its own thread..and I will update it next year as I build my anti-cat devices! 



Blk69 said:


> 2) If you have cats don't do a gravel layout. hey will think it is a large litter box. Working on discouraging this behavior.


Im having a similar problem..my garden RR isnt up and running yet, but one of our cats decided the loose dirt and mulch I have been using while building the railroad makes for a fine outdoor litter box..she also uses my wife's daylily beds. yes, its natural fertilizer!  but the cat makes a real mess of the mulch, digging it up worse than the squirrels..we want to stop her from doing it..We tried sprinkling regular black pepper around..worked for a day. We tried coffee grounds, (an internet suggestion)..didnt work at all..we wont use hot pepper, as that can be dangerous to the cat. (they can get it on their paws, transfer to eyes, causing painful burning, etc..using cayenne and other really hot peppers is not safe for pets.)

There is that "Scarecrow Motion Activated Sprinkler", but they are $40 to $50 each..and we would need at least three of them! So I have been looking into DIY motion-activated sprinklers, like this:






Im going to build one next year as a test..then maybe build more if it works...im thinking of using a length of garden hose as the "sprinkler" with holes in it, that makes a long thin spray of water when activated, like this:






that will definitely keep the cat out! and..it doubles as an actual sprinkler to water the plants! I will rig it so we can turn it on and off manually.

Scot


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

unfortunately.....cats have the same needs that humans have...

They really do like to dig....and its easier in any thing soft..

Good luck....


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, but they dont *need* to go outdoors!  one of them just likes to..
We have two cats, only one uses the unofficial outdoor facilities..
they have two indoor litterboxes, and a "cat door" so they can go in and out at will when they are outside..

Scot


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Mine are just the opposite.....ha!
..they be out side play'n all day...
Then want in....no kitty door tho
..use the kitty box inside...
...then ....want back out...!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott;

Cats do have a fairly sensitive sense of smell. Perhaps sprinkling around something that you know smells repugnant to your cat may discourage him/her from using the mulch beds. I have heard of folks using moth balls/crystals and cedar balls. There are also products sold by catalog companies such as Miles Kimbel that are supposed to harmlessly repel pets using an odor they do not like. Your mileage may vary, but thought I would suggest "just in case."

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Moth balls should never never never be used in a garden:

http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/plant-problems/pests/mothballs-in-gardens.htm

We tried regular household black pepper, figuring it would smell bad but was fairly "safe" for the cat..
it did work! briefly..the cat did seem to dislike the smell, and avoided that area..for a whole day! 
but it wears off quickly..and if it rains it clears out the effect..
I suppose if it was applied daily for maybe a month it could break the cat of the habit, but that's not practical.

A "remedy" common on the internet is to sprinkle used coffee grounds around, because it smells strongly and should
act as a repellent..So I saved coffee grounds in a can for a week..we spread it over the day lily bed..the cat came over,
gave a sniff, and immediately went to do her business!  so coffee grounds was a complete failure.

I need something that will scare the cat away from the spot as soon as she enters "the forbidden zone"..
thats where the sprinkler comes in..I honestly cant think of a better solution!
if anyone has one, im all ears..(and its the reason I created this thread!  to talk about it..)

Scot


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Wife did mention using granular " blood meal " on her garden...
Cats stayed out....
Don't know how much area you have to protect...
..maybe a border of this around perimeter...
As long as cats do not cross line.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

SD90WLMT said:


> unfortunately.....cats have the same needs that humans have...
> 
> They really do like to dig....and its easier in any thing soft..
> 
> Good luck....


Dirk, you should post that pic of your cats eyeing that fresh fill dirt you just leveled your work area with...


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I was in touch recently with the manufacturer of a gizmo akin to the sprinkler idea, intended to keep deer away. While I could use it for that, I asked them if it could be adapted to keep birds off of my retractable awning. The kitchen door is right in the middle and that's where the birds were perching - and droppings ensued. The deer product used a motion detector (and a sprinkler) on a stick. A brief search through recent emails didn't find the name.

Another thought would be to use stone chips instead of mulch or gravel. Because I hate having to replace mulch every year or two, I covered my flower beds with the flat red stones carried by Lowe's, about five bucks for a twenty pound bag. Ten years and one hernia later, I've never seen a cat hanging around much, and the deer use my gravel driveway only occasionally. As I recall, the red stones also come in grey. Mulch is cheaper per bag, but I've saved a lot over the years and they don't fly away on a windy day like today.

JackM


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm thinking of some kind of motion-activated device with a high-powered laser. Or a dog


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

OR you can use our "resident" bobcat who has decided to take up quarters here in our suburban Burbank backyard recently. We don't live in the "sticks" either. He's been here for a couple of weeks....since our last heat wave.....comes and goes. He likes our pool as his personal drinking fountain. Animal Shelter has been here a few times to catch him, but he just jumps a fence and is long gone for a day or two. Then he shows up again. We can't let our little dog out without a lease. At night, we go out with a cane and flashlight so he knows we are coming out.

One plus side to this is that we don't see roaming cats around like we used to.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

If there was some way to train "attack squirrels," I think there would be a market.


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

I have used this to some success for cats, mine included, in my vege patch.

Put set mouse traps with spring side down carefully on the dirt then cover with a light sprinkle of mulch, cat sniffs around sets off trap, trap flies up out of mulch and cat heads for hills.

A couple of times and the cat won't go near the patch.

Works because cats hate confrontations and will avoid anywhere that they see as having danger lurking.

If they go back repeat and the idea will be reinforced.

Safe for the cat, just mark the traps with a small stick so you do not get a fright.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

I tried the mouse trap idea on my On2 layout only covered the trap with paper. After a couple of tries of jumping up on the layout and have the stuffing scared out of her, my cat never got up on the layout again. Worth a try.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

They do make some commercial products that you sprinkle on the ground. They don't like the smell. I have purchased it at Home Depot.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

We don't have to worry about such things up north here. 
No cats, no poodles or any other smaller household pets. The coyotes keep the neighbourhood fairly quite unless they happen to be having a union meeting at the end of the street at 2:00 AM. Also, a six foot fence is not an obstacle.
Cheers.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

CliffyJ said:


> If there was some way to train "attack squirrels," I think there would be a market.


I had an attack rabbit under my deck one year... kept the cats and dogs out of the backyard until two cats ganged up on it. Poor rabbit didn't have a chance.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Where you guys been without these basics? Three ways to keep cats out of wherever:

1. Chicken Manure fertilizer.

2. Chicken Wire on the ground just under the surface like mulch, ballast, etc.

3. My favorite!!! Get a dog, I prefer big, one that really likes to chase cats. 


Why's and wherefores;
1. Chicken Manure fertilizer. 
Chicken Manure or Turkey Manure, either one. Cats are neurotic for clean places to poop. Every garden supply has it - usually small bags too. Takes very, very little to work perfectly . It does not need to cover, a little bit sprinkled over the preferred general area for the smell is fine. Powder or mulch type – forget pellets. Oh yeah, a little works for a really long time - months. Cats have really long memories, they never forget - if you have ever owned a cat you know this. Cats like teaching this to humans. 

35+ years ago when we bought our first house this is the first thing our neighbors told us to stop the neighborhood cats. Has worked perfectly, always and forever.

2. Chicken wire; Hurts their little sensitive paws. Plus how they gonna get through it? it doesn't do harm, the cat stops digging pretty quickly.

3. Dog, well if you have to ask. Big and bad ass or a little dog that gives cats no quarter, I've heard Jack Russell Terriers are pretty good. I’m a big dog person so you will need to ask around for small dog recommendations. You could rent a dog if you don’t want to own one – honest you can rent dogs. Don't forget to ask if it's a good cat chaser.

It’s safe, honest. Cats run really, really fast when they want to.

One for extra credit;
To keep deer away from the prized roses the only thing that worked was Mountain Lion urine. Comes as a liquid, stinks really bad but does keep the deer from eating the roses. I don’t see why it would not work for little kitties. 


Did I mention, I’m really not fond of cats! With a dog you're the master. With cats you're on the cat's staff - aaaaaa NO!

I hope this helps, anything to make a cat go away.  
.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I need to get some of the chicken manure fertilizer - never heard of it before.

My neighbor suggested deer urine spray (probably close to your Mountain Lion spray) to save my Hostas. I learned real quickly to spray it only on a day with no wind. I was standing upwind of my spray, then the wind shifted. I never nibbled on a Hosta again.

JackM


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I used the chicken wire, pinned it down and left it in place, plants grew over it and you can't see it anymore.


----------



## RhB (Dec 14, 2014)

*Cats?*

We have elk! Woke up the other morning and there were 60+ standing around our ranch house. My garden rail plan will have to go inside or else I would have to put up very tall fences. Maybe electric fences? I could chain up the boarder collie outside but it gets very cold at night. Automatic sprinklers freeze.
Would love to have just house cats!


----------



## RhB (Dec 14, 2014)

*Cat in the gartenbahn*

Found this on YouTube. Cat in the gartenbahn.


----------



## PetenGeoff (Dec 27, 2007)

I have 2 suggestions for unwanted feline attention. First you can use some Herbs such as Curry Plant. Cats don't like the smell at all. They have small leaves so fit in with the general look so to speak. The other suggestion is to use a water pistol, when ever the cat uses the dirt, thus training the cat not to use a specific area. 
I have Kangaroos on my property, so I am making 8ft high Tin fences, the Emus can only climb over wire fences. I'm also making my fences snake proof, as I get various visitors and they're all pretty poisonous, Blacks, King browns and Tigers. The scorpions are small, as are the Red back spiders, Huntsman and Wolf Spiders are much bigger. In my garden you have to wear gloves and look where you walk. The Roo s only visit at night. Once the fence is complete I hope it'll keep a lot of things out.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to place cat litter in a corner which directed them where to go. But now that they are gone, and mice now are free to roam. the dog does more damage that the cat could ever do tring to kill the mice..


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The problem with using a water pistol (or some other manual deterrent) to "train" a cat. I have found that cats only learn the first time they do something. If the cat does something once without any adverse consequences, you cannot stop them from doing it again by attempting to train them not to. They know from that first time that they can do it so they only learn what is different when you are trying to train them... "Gee, I got into the garden once without getting wet, now when that stupid human is here with a water pistol I get wet, so that means I can get in the garden when that stupid human is not here or doesn't have that water pistol."

If you are not present, the cat will enter the garden, if you put the water pistol down, the cat will enter the garden. Once it gets in, you cannot train it to never go in.

(Train a cat... what a silly concept!)


----------

